

Microsoft changes skype supernodes architecture to support wiretapping - mariuz
http://skype-open-source.blogspot.com/2012/05/microsoft-wiretapping-on-skype-now.html

======
tinfoilhat
session key agreement was explained in public security review paper, dated
october 2005:

<http://www.anagram.com/berson/skyeval.pdf>

------
tinfoilhat
from co-writer of Vanilla Skype:

[http://expertmiami.blogspot.fr/2012/05/to-all-tin-foil-
hat-w...](http://expertmiami.blogspot.fr/2012/05/to-all-tin-foil-hat-
wearers.html)

